# neovar/grenade



## wantotgetfit (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi new to the forum

just wanted to ask , would taking grenade & neovar counteract against each other?or would it be fine to take both

Thanks


----------



## wantotgetfit (Jan 20, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Totally fine to take both at the same time - Neovar doesn't contain any stimulants, so you won't run into any problems stacking them


----------

